# is HK$ 92,000 per month enough?



## huhahaha

Hi

Friends i will be moving to HK soon, I will be earning HK $ 92,000 per month.

--- I am 24 year old & single
--- Would like to live comfortably.
--- Would like to go out and drink,eat enjoy atleast on the weekends

Ca you all please help me know as to what kind of standard of living i can hope to have with this income?

Also what will be my maximum monthly expenditure including rents,commuting etc etc. 

How much can i save (with all the above mentioned things) per month


----------



## JWilliamson

Are you serious? 92K and single puts you in a great situation and a upper standard of living. I mentioned before many expats are getting by with 15k a month and many upper level bank managers are making 40k per month. You making 92K and single you will be able to save and throw money around. A decent apartment will cost you 20k and up and this will give you a great location with all that you will need and want. You will have swimming pools, gym, bowling alley, club house and servants (domestic workers). You will be able to go out every night and buy all the drinks and eat the best food you want to and still have more than enough left over. You will be able to have all the women you like as well. have fun and be nice to the ladies out there looking for a partner. JW


----------



## huhahaha

Thanks JW..

With all the things you have said i will be able to do, i will still be bale to save few bucks also?

Thanks again for your time and reply?

and i Hope you are right abut women    and the fact that i will be bale to all the women i like 

Cheers Friend


----------



## MichaelS

huhahaha said:


> Hi
> 
> Friends i will be moving to HK soon, I will be earning HK $ 92,000 per month.
> 
> --- I am 24 year old & single
> --- Would like to live comfortably.
> --- Would like to go out and drink,eat enjoy atleast on the weekends
> 
> Ca you all please help me know as to what kind of standard of living i can hope to have with this income?
> 
> How much can i save (with all the above mentioned things) per month


Hk$92,000 per month puts you in the top 1% of all income earners on the planet. Is there a city where a young, single guy cannot live comfortably on that?


----------



## Golo

JWilliamson said:


> Are you serious? 92K and single puts you in a great situation and a upper standard of living. I mentioned before many expats are getting by with 15k a month and many upper level bank managers are making 40k per month. You making 92K and single you will be able to save and throw money around. A decent apartment will cost you 20k and up and this will give you a great location with all that you will need and want. You will have swimming pools, gym, bowling alley, club house and servants (domestic workers). You will be able to go out every night and buy all the drinks and eat the best food you want to and still have more than enough left over. You will be able to have all the women you like as well. have fun and be nice to the ladies out there looking for a partner. JW


Never mind the ladies! I'll marry him


----------



## JWilliamson

Haha well he will get that statement everywhere he goes. JW


----------



## huhahaha

hahaha 


thanx guys for the replies. and GOLO i am not even considering marrying in another 4 years forget about now 


Thanks again guys for your help. I was getting curious as in the news they keep saying HK property market rising and Housing a big Burden. Since accommodation is not being provided to me so i thought i should check with you guys to get to know the expenses side of living in HK


Cheers


----------



## JWilliamson

Well property is expensive especially when many are making 5K per month and rent for a closet is 8k per month. JW


----------



## dunmovin

JWilliamson said:


> Are you serious? 92K and single puts you in a great situation and a upper standard of living. I mentioned before many expats are getting by with 15k a month and many upper level bank managers are making 40k per month. You making 92K and single you will be able to save and throw money around. A decent apartment will cost you 20k and up and this will give you a great location with all that you will need and want. You will have swimming pools, gym, bowling alley, club house and servants (domestic workers). You will be able to go out every night and buy all the drinks and eat the best food you want to and still have more than enough left over. You will be able to have all the women you like as well. have fun and be nice to the ladies out there looking for a partner. JW


JW is right. Go buy a Buggatii Veyron (Babe magnet) ..... actaually it doesn't work that way...but with 92k disposable income, give it a try.


Could I just ask, why someone, obviously "head hunted" and offered that level of salary, needs our advice?


----------



## MacauZone

*deos*

It's not that much actually for Hong Kong, we make a bit less (but not much less) in Macau, together with my wife (i.e. both of us together) and although we do occasionally splash out for a nice dinner in McDonald's or Pizza Hut, we don't actually feel as if we were really that well off.

Hong Kong is expensive, you won't be able to afford much after spending on accommodation, car, filipina maid (and an occasional Filipina prostitute), parties and clothes...


----------



## hkbba

*errr..*

Are you kiding, HK$ 92,000 should be fully enough when you have no commitments.

For you to compare:
I earn app. 58k and need to pay for my own place. I got a place for 13k/month in Wan chai area. 

When you are busy with work (which i assume considering this salary) you should not be able to spend a 5 star dinner and go shopping or get drunk every night and day either.

At the end it is all about your accomodation on how much you are going to save. If you feel like you need to spend 30-40k for a luxurious place you may need to manage your spendings. If you are fine to stay in a decent 2 bedroom place (not necessarily in Central or Soho) you wont have any money problems anytime soon (except you get addicted to Hong Kong night life 

Cheers,
B.


----------

